# Some Basic XCode Help Please!



## slevytam (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

I am just looking to do some basic C++ programming which must be compatible with unix.  

I have installed XCode and attempted to start a new "C++ Tool" project.  The problem is when I try to build a "Hello World" program I get these errors when I select Build off main.cpp.  
Error: SDK package /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk does not exist
Warning: The /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk SDK does not support ZeroLink; disabling it
Error: There is no sdk at specified SDKROOT path '/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk'

I get this error if I try to do a build and go:
No launchable executable present at path.

I did not install any of the SDKs as they were huge and i don't need to do any coding for mac os x.  I just need to be able to make a basic text c++ program.  Could someone please let me know what I should be do to resolve this.

Thanks,

slevytam


----------



## barhar (Nov 22, 2005)

'... SDK package /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk does not exist ...' - launch 'Install Xcode Tools', navigate through the process, click on the 'Customize' button, click on 'Cross Development's disclosure triangle, click on 'Mac OS X 10.4 (Universal)'s check box (to add a check mark), and continue through the installation process.


----------



## slevytam (Nov 22, 2005)

Perfect!!

Thank you!

slevytam


----------



## slevytam (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry to bother again but I took a look at the assignment again and realized I do need a graphical component to this program.  Can you give me any information on what else I need to install to allow for this graphical component.  Also what project type should I be creating?  Finally, how can I ensure the program I create in xcode will work on a unix box??

thanks again,

slevytam


----------



## barhar (Nov 22, 2005)

Assignment critera: 
C++, UNIX, and a graphical interface.

Look into 'X11' and 'XFree86'.


----------



## machead134 (Dec 19, 2005)

Instead of installing the SDKs from the OS installer, you can just disable cross-compiling for your project if you do not need it.

These are the steps I used in XCode 2.1:
1. From the Projects menu in XCode, choose "Edit Project Settings"
2. Click on the "General" tab. Near the bottom of the Project Info inspector, you should see the path to the non-existant SDK that's troubling you.
3. Change the selection for "Cross-Develop Using Target SDK:" to "Current Mac OS" or another listed SDK instead of "Other" as it probably currently reads.
4. Click Build, and away you go!

Good luck.
-macHead

::alien::    ::sleepy::


----------

